# Uber Driver Injury Protection



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

This optional, pilot program is only offered in a few cities/states (parts of TX, AR, CA & MN), but may be expanded in the future. If you are eligible then there is more here and a FAQ. Otherwise, you'll see the message: "This product is not currently available in your state." If and when this program is offered in your city/state then you may see an in-App message like









*OVERVIEW*
Get peace of mind while you drive. For less than four cents a mile, Driver Injury Protection helps minimize the financial impact an accident could have on you and your family. This optional insurance program is offered by Uber's partner Aon.

This insurance offers several important accident benefits for driver-partners including: 
- Medical expenses: Up to $1,000,000 with no deductible or co-pay

- Disability payments: Up to $500 a week in income replacements for lost earnings
- Survivors benefits: Offering peace of mind for your family's financial security

Protecting yourself against unforeseen medical expenses and eligible earnings loss resulting from a covered accident with affordable Driver Injury Protection can be a smart financial move, and can help minimize the economic impact that an accident would have on you and your family. 
*
COST OF PROGRAM*
For drivers using a passenger vehicle, coverage costs less than 4 cents per mile ($0.0375 per mile). You are only charged for miles when you are on-trip. Premium is calculated based on miles traveled while you're on a covered trip.

This rate is subject to change. If a change occurs, insureds will be notified in advance. Premium is rounded at the end of each trip to the nearest cent.

*WHEN AM I COVERED?*

Coverage starts as soon as you have enrolled and meet the eligibility requirements. Although you are only charged while you are on-trip, you are protected for injuries covered by the policy while:

- You are online, including when you are available for trip requests
- En route to pick up a passenger/delivery, or 
- On a trip using the Uber app.

You are not covered when you are performing services for another company, nor when driving your vehicle for pleasure.

Like most insurance policies, Driver Injury Protection has some general and benefit-specific exclusions. For details and to enroll, visit driverinjuryprotection.com

More questions? See the FAQ's in the link below, or email mail [email protected] 
All coverages are subject to the policy terms, conditions, limitations and exclusions. If there is a conflict between the information shown here and the actual insurance policy, the policy will govern. *Aon Affinity* is offering this optional coverage to Uber drivers. The policy is underwritten by *Atlantic Specialty Insurance Company*. Uber Technologies is not an insurance provider and is not performing any insurance services.

Aon Affinity is the brand name for the brokerage and program administration operations of Affinity Insurance Services, Inc. (TX 13695); (AR 100106022); in CA & MN, AIS Affinity Insurance Agency, Inc. (CA 0795465); in OK, AIS Affinity Insurance Services Inc.; in CA, Aon Affinity Insurance Services, Inc. (CA 0G94493), Aon Direct Insurance Administrators and Berkely Insurance Agency and in NY, AIS Affinity Insurance Agency.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maven said:


> You are not covered when you are performing services for another company, nor when driving your vehicle for pleasure.
> 
> All coverages are subject to the policy terms, conditions, limitations and exclusions.


This will be a biggie. You know that some computer nerd will crawl through your phone to just see if you had the Lyft app on at the same time so they can deny your claim. Better read and comprehend the entire policy. Remember what happened the last time you believed Uber's word. "Make up to $90k a year", and in reality you're driving for pennies.


----------



## sarasota (Jan 2, 2017)

Before you get the Uber comp policy, read this article on the pros and cons of it. Workman comp is the employer's responsibility by law to pay. https://www.google.com/amp/s/static...p-companys-plan-neglects-injured-drivers.html


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sarasota said:


> Before you get the Uber comp policy, read this article on the pros and cons of it. Workman comp is the employer's responsibility by law to pay. https://www.google.com/amp/s/static...p-companys-plan-neglects-injured-drivers.html


I like the part "claims can be denied based on company doctors findings." Uber and Aon know that drivers aren't going to read and comprehend the 18 page policy. This is basically only a supplemental policy. I would love to see the entire policy. If anyone can post the underwriting rules for this policy please do so.


----------



## adam charles (Oct 3, 2017)

As usual it's not available in CT.


----------

